# Banding in Clouds and Water from HDR?



## Over Exposed (May 21, 2011)

I've been noticing lately that with some of my images, I'm getting bad banding in "milkier" areas, like a gradient banding. 

Here is an example....








Does anyone have any ideas as to how to rid of, or mitigate this? I process through Photomatix and only see it on the final merged file, but not seeing it in the RAW's. I've also noticed it prior to any sharpening and/or noise reduction.

Here is another, even more dramtic example....


----------



## Provo (May 22, 2011)

Over Exposed said:


> I've been noticing lately that with some of my images, I'm getting bad banding in "milkier" areas, like a gradient banding.
> 
> Here is an example....
> 
> ...




here you go chief works everytime
How To Correct Banding In Your Gradients Using Photoshop


----------



## Over Exposed (May 22, 2011)

I knew I could count on you J! :thumbup:


----------



## 1holegrouper (May 23, 2011)

I don't see a problem with either. Just set an appointment with my eye doctor. Thanks


----------

